# How does your Chi feel about rain??



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

My lot usually avoid it and I dont delibratley walk them in the rain coz they are miserable. However the other day we got caught in a downpour for about half an hour and poor Heidi was practically suicidal!! I mean Hannah was depressed looking, Adam mooched along at the end of his lead with his head down but Heidi had her head and tail down and when we stopped at a crossing she actually folded herself up. Ive only ever seen that pose in dogs that are being beaten!! She looked like an abuse case, all coz of a little water!!

What are your babies like with the wet stuff??


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Our little boy has yet to experience it but our girl is 100% primadonna! Her toes will not be getting wet, we don't go outside if it's threatening rain, and don't even think about asking her to get in the grass after it's been rained on.

We do live in SE Texas so it's considerably more wet than other places, but still she'll have nothing to do with the stuff.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We are lucky and it doesn't rain much here. They don't seem to really "get it", probably cuz when it does rain its seldom very hard. We don't walk them in it or anything, but if they have to go out to potty they just kinda are ... confused.

In the winter when it snows a lot we have to shovel out spots for them it gets so deep.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

4 of my boys hate it.If they hear it raining they wll hold it and not go to the door.On days it is raining and they have to go out the slink and pout.
I have two that don't care they will run out and run around.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahaaaagahaha daisy hates it with a passion she had 3 wees the other day normally she goes more she stuck her head outside smelt the rain and wet back to sleep

We got caught in it yesterday and we kept moving I hope it stops soon it's meant to be summer but my grass has turned green again


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

When it rained the other morning (it was a drizzle), I opened the back door before letting the dogs out their cage as I knew they would head straight down the stairs and out the door... or so that was my plan!!! Daisy ran like a madmn out the door but the second she was outside, stopped ridged and ran back in... Remy didnt even make it OUT the door... I guess the puppy pad seems to be a more permaent fixture at this rate.... I cant seem to teach them to go outside fully... if I take the puppy pad up we have an accident in the corner!!! Any suggestions to that one???


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Harry hasn't doesn't seem to mind the rain at all - the breeder even made a point of telling us that he liked it, when we picked him up. But given that we get quite a lot of it here in the west country, that's probably a good thing... otherwise the little guy would be an indoor Chi most of the time, LOL!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig hates the rain she will go out to pee but straight back in, it doesnt bother the other two, and they would stay out in it but i dont let them


----------



## Cyndi (Jun 4, 2008)

mine think it's the devil. I've seen my old man lift his leg off the front porch to stay outta the rain.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

I have two crazy chis!!!

Dottie will play in the rain, roll and run with her tail wagging. She HATES getting a bath!

Max will not go outside if the humidity is too high - lol. He LOVES getting a bath!

Can't figure them out when it comes to the wet stuff. hmmmmmmm


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia would cower in the corner of her grate
as she doesnt like thunder.We call it "Boom-Booms" 
here and she understands it will go away eventually.
I took her out in a light rain and she looked confused
and just blinks her eyes.Its funny.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey hates any type of weather, if she's put outside in rain or snow, she freezes and won't move. That's one reason she is potty pad trained as it was just too traumatic for her to go outside in the snow and it snows a lot here.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

The majority of my crew doesn't mind it at all. They use the doggy door to go out to potty & never have any issues facing the wetness no matter how hard it's raining (they have an enclosed part of the potty area so they don't *need* to face the rain though usually they all do go out in the elements anyway). Maya however is a pain in the butt! Not only will she not go outside the enclosed potty area...she typically relieves herself next to the doggy door on my linoleum. Grrrr!! So we just keep her penned on rainy days & put her out the doggy door several times a day. Come winter time...I dunno what's going to happen. Maybe it'll do her some good & help her toughen up a bit? I dunno... But right now she's the only "problem child" we have as far as pottying goes. Well...except one of our boys (Marley or Maxie...still can't figure out which one) is a scent marker so when Maya pees one of those boys marks around it. But it certainly isn't as bad as it was before Marley was neutered so I'm not sure if Marley isn't marking as much...or at all?

Anyway...I actually feel fortunate to have a crew that mostly doesn't mind the rain. I suppose they've faced worse things like snow & weather below zero. Of course those days they are at least shielded from the wind & snow for the most part but they still don't waste any time pottying...brrrr!!


----------



## anarkissed (Aug 14, 2010)

None of my dogs like rain but we've had an incredibly wet summer this year. they've all learned that I'll warn them, that I know how they feel, I'll put off asking them to go out if they don't have to, and when I tell them to go, they just have to suck it up because it's a long long rain day (I use radar website to see how much).
Heh, the other day Timmy had to go but I knew the rain would mean the puppy would cheat it, so I grabbed the beach umbrella from my bistro set and used it for a rain umbrella. He didn't leave it's shelter and got his business done. Timmy's pretty smart.
I'd recommend a giant umbrella henceforth.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

It doesn't get below zero here, but mine can't stand the elements. If it's too cold our girl just looks at me like i'm out of my mind. Our little man hasn't experienced the winter yet as he was born in the summer, but i'm sure it'll be an adventure hah.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Max will not step foot in the rain. If we go out in it he burroows down in a carrier, prefers a light blankie over,heehee. Halle, my maltese is more of a adventurer.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

My lot don't mind the rain at all ... They will go out in the garden (and on walks ) whatever the weather ,rain / snow / wind even thunder storms don't bother them ....


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well my girls are not huge fans of the rain, but they will walk in it, just not as quick as they normally do, which is nuts.
You would think they would want it over with. lol


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

My girls try to run home but Adam mooches along as slow as he can too!
My lot dont even like wet ground and if they want to drink from a puddle will practically do handstands to stop their paws getting wet!!
In fact the day after they got caught in the downpour they refused to go out all day!! Everytime I opened the back door Hannah and heidi just stood on the puppy pads in the doorway then ran back in and Adam wouldnt even go to the door and peered suspiciously round the kitchen counter!!LOL
My dogs are apparently traumatized by rain!!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

my two hate it they wont even go out the door if its raining


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Pippi hates it to the extent she usually pees by the back door rather than going out to face the cold/wet. Shes getting a lot better though and over the week where it didnt stop, we only had one accident, and it was a genuine accident too (She just didnt make it out in time) 

Maisie saw it for the first time a few days ago - She ran out following one of the cats then jumped about a foot in the air once she felt it! We had a few accidents that day.... Goodness knows what her reaction to snow will be if she hates the rain this much!


----------

